# Sugarloaf trails/ places to ride in Maine



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I was wondering if anyone had experience with riding the Outdoor Center at Sugarloaf?  Moreover, I am looking for places to ride in Maine.  In Augusta, I have been on a few things but they are short and can only keep you busy so long. A friend of mine and I have been logging some serious mileage in the City Forest in Bangor as well as the UMaine trail system. (Although the weather has prevented us from really getting into it there)  I heard the outdoor center offered some stuff.  I know there is riding at Sunday River but I am not sure what it is like. (for instance, does it cater to relative noobs like myself as well as the gnar seekers)

 I was thinking of Bradbury Mountain as well.  Never been there but I hear it is nice. 

Any opinions would be great.

Thanks all.


----------

